# Occasional leaky gas



## Cokered (Apr 15, 2015)

Okay Ive only posted one other time here, but I wanna see if anyone else here has the same or similar background and or symptoms. As a kid never did I ONCE take a s*** at school, I always held them in(I know bad idea). Anyhow fast forward to high school. One day at lunch I smoked some weed. Lunch time ended and I go back to class. So I go sit down and this chick behind me says "I smell poop", now mind you I can't smell anything. Anyway I noticed that everytime I smoked weed she said this, but only when I smoked weed. Hmmm. Anyhow I feel weed does play a role, but let's fast forward to 2003. I was doing janitorial work with a friend in a locker room at a warehouse, so he's behind me as I'm cleaning and he says "you eggy". I'm like dude I didn't even fart. He said"that's alright man, hey it happens". I'm like whatever. So later on that day I go home and my brothers friends are outside and as I walk by one said "it smells like eggs." I'm like wth, I can't smell it. So that year I see a counselor about my depression and tell him about how I smell. He said he never smelled a thing and I mentioned the comments and he attributed it to guys being guys. Now mind you at this point I had asked many people and they all said I didn't smell. So back in 2010 my cousin would come over and say stupid shit out of the blue while we played Street fighter. "He farted on him". "It smells like egg fart". I'm like is it me? He's like it's not you. But everytime he came over he would say stuff and I would get pissed, it's like don't say I smell and they say I'm just kidding. My wife and kids and the rest of my family have assured me I don't smell but sometimes one of my brothers will make a remark or comment about it smelling like crap. There have been times where I can smell it myself and others where people comment and I cannot smell it. Anyway I know that it is there only sometimes not constant and not everyday. I know that drinking alcohol makes it worse and many food items. But there were years in between when I never had comments of fear of smelling, sometimes it seems like it's there for a few weeks and then It goes away. When the "leaks" occur I never feel them.So my questions to you all out there are: did/do any of you hold your s*** or farts in like I did? Could this be "MY" reason for leaky gas? Has anyone's leaky gas been dormant for years only to come back later? Why do my regular farts smell different than my leaky gas if I passed both within 2 minutes of each other?


----------



## MrMcFartsalot (Oct 5, 2016)

I have had leaky gas for the past two months. It's devastating for me as well. I can't smell it either but sometimes, I can feel bubbles coming out of my anus. It's most likely because I have super gassy stool from malabsorption and sibo. If you don't feel anything like this, it could be trimethylaminuria or TMAU. Have someone smell your anus. If it's not from there, it might be coming from your skin.


----------

